# Mysterious Bruising and Pain HELP!



## help_emma

Hi,I am helping a friend find a diagnosis to what seems to be a mysterious illness with her 4 year old daughter. She screams in pain because her legs are tingling to the point where they affect her walking. She also has mysterious bruise-like red/purple spots all over her legs as if someone has poked her repeatedly. She's tired, she has dark circles under her eyes and at one point her hands and feet have turned blue. Doctors have tested her for leukemia, lupus and she has seen a hematologist and nothing has been found abnormal. Doctors are baffled and have told the mother to wait it out until something else happens! If there is any way to post a picture on here I would like to post so others can also see what I am talking about. If anyone can help let me know a good place to post "mystery diagnosis" cases. We have looked into WebMD, Discovery Health and now here. I am going to post anywhere in order to help find out what is wrong with this little girl.


----------



## sazzy

HeyaSorry to hear your friend's daughter is having so much stress. Have they checked her circulation? It sounds to me as though she has bad circulation in her legs. They've probably checked this already, and it sounds far to simple but a friend of mine had leg problems to do with poor circulation, and I know that gave her agony and her legs went odd, not sure what exactly her symptoms were though.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Most people are here for pediatric GI diseases, and I don't know if we have anyone that would recognize anything from the pictures.I hope they figure out something here, I'm just not sure this is the best place for you.I can't imagine Celiac or other GI diseases causing the kinds of symptoms you are seeing without causing diarrhea or something like that.Here is a site the lists everything a symptom tends to be caused by. Some really common, some are very rare and may have other telltale symptoms so have already been ruled out.http://wrongdiagnosis.com/sym/bruising.htm is the page for bruising.K.


----------



## Mom

Hi,not familiar with this but sounds like something for a place like Mayo clinic. The three top hospitals in the country according to us news and world report are. Mayo Clinic, Cleveland Clinic and Johns Hopkins. I think you might find more of a "Dr. house" type doc who is interested in finding out what it is. Hope this helps. Mom


----------

